# DLP PJ need cleaning? I have a red splotch..



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

Whenever I shoot a solid white image, I'm now noticing a faint redish splotch on the lower left corner now. The projector is an Acer 7531D. Anyone have any ideas on what it could be? I was thinking maybe it needs to be cleaned(PJ is a year old, 457 hours) are there any good resources on cleaning DLP PJs? Thanks....


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Normally dust will appear as an orb or (perfectly round disk) when you display a light image, at least thats how it looked on my old DLP. I didnt see any good sources for how to clean it, per se, but I would certainly check google and you tube for possible existing instructions. Though you may not find your exact model any instructions you find should be a helpful guide. BTW, 457 hours seems early to be noticing blemishes on the screen. Cleaning wont hurt but it still seems premature for the number of hours of use you have.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

That does seem early in the PJ's life for something like that to show up already, did you check the lens of the PJ to make sure nothing has got onto the glass, i bought a used PJ and it has more like round blotches in the screen and in my case dust got behind the color wheel and had to remove the whole assembly with light tunnel to get at it to clean it.

What i would try first is remove the lamp and were the lamp shines through that smaller hole is get a can of compressed air like for pc's and blow the dust out of it if there is any there, but don't get to close with that little straw to the color wheel through that hole while doing it, you may have to turn the color wheel if possible to blow any dust from the rest of the color wheel, then put the lamp back in and try it and see if it has helped, if not then the back side of the color wheel might have got some dust etc on it and will require to take it apart if you cannot get to the back side of it, that is how i did my used Benq PJ and it looks great now. :bigsmile:

Edit: Is the PJ still under warranty?


----------



## joshc (Apr 23, 2012)

Nah, not under warranty, and the lens is completely clean on the outside. It just feels like something that is blocking the light very slightly early on in the chain. Makes sense to start at the lamp end...thanks


----------

